# Meet Cassiopée!



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

This will be my sweet little girl! :mrgreen: She's born on May 1st, Cassiopée come from Coco and she's the only girl on a 5 babies litter  She is pretty dark and maybe snowflake!

Look at her little angel face!  She is 15 days old on the pictures.

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... pik001.jpg

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... pik003.jpg

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... pik002.jpg


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww that toung picture is adorable!
she is adrable!! i love the name too  
keep us updated with her and your other little baby!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

aw! she is adorable, love the name too!!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

She's a beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Vortex said:


> keep us updated with her and your other little baby!


You can count on me for that! :mrgreen:


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

He's some new pics of my little sweetheart Cassie! She's 18 days old on the pics!

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ope001.jpg

She open her eyes on May 18th! 
http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ope002.jpg

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ope003.jpg


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww what a doll!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Trop mignonne! Baby hedgehog are so adorable...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Cassie is just too sweet! I am going to steal her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

shetland said:


> Cassie is just too sweet! I am going to steal her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha you'll have to come to Quebec for that... and I will protect her as she was the apple of my eyes hehe! No luck! :lol:


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

shes very cute, but idk how fast can get to canada, plus if im ina race wit sum 1*cough shetland*cough* lol


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Only for letting you drool a bit more... Here's my Cassie at 20 days old and 64 grams!

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ope002.jpg

http://i405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ope001.jpg


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

aww... she's adorable!
Starting to look more like Hedgie's then Caterpillars now!  
"Hedgiepillars" are adorable too!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is very pretty :mrgreen: 
64 grams at 3 weeks..She is a tiny little hedgie  
I have a litter of 3 and they weighed 104,108 and 122 grams at 21 days old.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You are a very mean person1 Those pictures are just too too cute. I'm on my way-I don't care how far away it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

shetland said:


> You are a very mean person1 Those pictures are just too too cute. I'm on my way-I don't care how far away it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol, I don't know where you are (Canada/USA) but for sure you would have a long ride, lol


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my gosh!!! 
if you keep posting pictures like this i just might have to be hospitalized from cuteness overload!! hehehe


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

LarryT said:


> She is very pretty :mrgreen:
> 64 grams at 3 weeks..She is a tiny little hedgie
> I have a litter of 3 and they weighed 104,108 and 122 grams at 21 days old.


She is the biggest baby of her litter... ^^ Her biggest brother is 11 grams less than her!


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

With her 104 grams, she's still the biggest babies of her litter! She's now 4 weeks old!

(at the front of the picture)
http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... 1mai09.jpg

http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ope001.jpg

http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ope002.jpg

http://s405.photobucket.com/albums/pp13 ... ope003.jpg


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhhhh! She is so lovely!!!!!!!!! Looks around............. how quickly can I slip the little hedgie in my pocket and escape???????????


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

HAHAHAHA
Omg I love the tongue pictures! They are so adorable! Ughh haha.


----------

